# East Drumore Township man dies when tree branch falls on him



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 24, 2013)

East Drumore Township man dies when tree branch falls on him

Intelligencer Journal
Lancaster New Era 
Updated Apr 23, 2013 07:39 
East Drumore TownshipMore Sharing Services 
Related Topics
Stephen Diamantoni (345) 
Originally Published Apr 22, 2013 16:34
By DAN NEPHIN 
Staff Writer 
[email protected] 
A wayward branch killed a 58-year-old East Drumore Township man Monday when it fell on him while a tree on his property was being cut down.

Martin J. Rineer and his sister, Bertie Rineer, were having poplars on their property logged when Martin went to tell workers that a truck (to haul the wood) would not be arriving Monday, Bertie Rineer said.

"All I knew is, the electric went out and I went out to see what happened and the (worker) said a tree fell" on her brother, Bertie Rineer said. 

Lancaster County Coroner Dr. Stephen Diamantoni ruled the death an accident caused by multiple traumatic injuries. No autopsy will be performed.

"It was witnessed. The cause and manner were clear," he said.

The large branch killed Rineer immediately, the coroner said.

The tree, with a trunk about 26 inches in diameter, fell in a different direction than intended, Diamantoni said.

"I think it's just an unfortunate incident, a tragic accident," he said. 

The accident was reported about 1:13 p.m. Monday at the Rineers' property at 714 Center Road, about two miles south of Quarryville off of Robert Fulton Highway.





Read more: East Drumore Township man dies when tree branch falls on him - News

I am guessing it was a Amish logging crew due to the fact that the trucking company called the customer. Plus most of the mills around here use amish loggers because the amish dont have to carry workers comp.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 24, 2013)

"wayward branch"? "tree fell in direction other than intended"? Nice words for a very preventable tragedy.


----------

